# Parking brake fault



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi all,

Bit of advice please.... only had my TT for a couple of weeks and so far all been good until today. Driving back I've just heard a beep and got a "parking brake fault" please contact workshop message. I was only round the corner from home so got back and switched off, as it's peeing with rain out there didn't bother driving again to see if the faults cleared or not, and anyway I'm assuming it records any faults.

I'll contact the dealer in the morning as it's only a year old so still under warranty but any ideas what this is likely to be?

Thanks in advance

Dizzy. (Feeling rather miffed  )


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

No idea but the dealer will know as soon as they plug it in


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Could be a number of things.

At least it's under warranty so should be a simple fix


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks j77drs and DPG

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what the dealer says tomorrow, just wondered if it was a common fault. 
Really hope this isn't a sign of things to come, and I regret my swap from Mazda to Audi's.

Dizzy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

once happened to me too right passing over a bump, but after switch-off/switch on, it was working properly and the warning message disappeared. I made a scan with VCDS and erased the related fault code (don't remember which), it never occurred again. sporadic errors are very common.


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks Kevin, fingers crossed it's just a one-off


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Car booked in for diagnostics on the 9th. Had a drive round the block this morning and no warnings so hopefully it is just a one off. Dealer suggested booking it in anyway as its under warranty, so I'll update as and when.

Thanks again all - so pleased I joined this forum 

Dizzydot


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

buy a VCDS, so that you don't have to go for a scan each time....


----------

